# SRM Indoor Trainer mit Profi Powermeter Wireless / ANT+  einmalige Gelegenheit



## like_bike_39 (16. März 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290685004771?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------

